# Coffee



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Anybody roast their own coffee beans?

I'm roasting some now. :-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> Anybody roast their own coffee beans?
> 
> I'm roasting some now. :-o


I never did. Where do you get the unroasted beans to roast?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Anybody roast their own coffee beans?
> 
> I'm roasting some now. :-o


I don't roast, but I grind


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

I am all about that...so where and what kind of beans did you get? We grind too, but good beans are hard to find around here. We were thinking of trying to get like a 25lb bag of columbian or something equally dark and robust. Do share with the class.....[-o<


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Nope...BUT, I do brew my own beer...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> Anybody roast their own coffee beans?
> 
> I'm roasting some now. :-o


Awesome!!!! I grind my own, have some fancy schmancy burr grinder that the kids got me for Christmas one year....(oh GAWD how working at Starbuck's for years has spoiled me)...would love to roast my own.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I never did. Where do you get the unroasted beans to roast?


I get green beans from either of these two places. My wife bought me the Behmor 1600. It's wicked cool. Best coffee I've ever had so far.

http://www.sweetmarias.com/index.php

http://www.coffeebeancorral.com/


I roasted some El Savadorian beans to a Full City + this afternoon. I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Brian McQuain said:


> Nope...BUT, I do brew my own beer...



The only time I brewed my own beer was when I was in college. We started making it and the knuckleheads that we were forget that we needed a lot more bottles then we had. So we went out and bought the cheapest shit we could find I think it was called Cold Springs. It was NASTY.

We invited a bunch of people over but only one more person showed up so the three of us polished off 48 bottles of beer. We were so sick the next day we ****ed up the beer and drank one bottle out of the batch and tossed the rest. That was pretty much the last time I had a beer.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Did you ever rosst those beans that pass through some animals digestive system ? I heard about that somewhere..can't remember where.

They said the coffee had a nutty flavour :lol:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Did you ever rosst those beans that pass through some animals digestive system ? I heard about that somewhere..can't remember where.
> 
> They said the coffee had a nutty flavour :lol:



That's Kopi Luwak

never tried it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCG31fSAr4M


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I always buy roasted Sumatra beans at Bigbucks, I hope they don't slip any of those in mine.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Over $600/lb


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Over $600/lb


For Asian Palm Civet crap...

Lovely.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> For Asian Palm Civet crap...
> 
> Lovely.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBAdHQYnGIU&feature=related


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL, that's ok, I'm fine with being a philistine and under-valuing things of "great" value if it doesn't include me drinking something a cat like animal shit out.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL, that's ok, I'm fine with being a philistine and under-valuing things of "great" value if it doesn't include me drinking something a cat like animal shit out.


Yeah, I'm with you and Gerry. Pass. (Haha! Pun!)


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

This is my little slice of heaven I awaken to every morning www.capresso.com/prod_super_f9.html
I leave the roasting to the pro's www.coffeeandtealtd.com/who.html there in walking distance from my house if the wind is rite I can smell them roasting I go there every week with my miracle whip jar and get my weekly supply of joe. 
They got the teh beans they pick out of the monkey/cat shit to, this I can tell you them beans will never taint the bowls of my precious baby


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> This is my little slice of heaven I awaken to every morning www.capresso.com/prod_super_f9.html
> I leave the roasting to the pro's www.coffeeandtealtd.com/who.html there in walking distance from my house if the wind is rite I can smell them roasting I go there every week with my miracle whip jar and get my weekly supply of joe.
> They got the teh beans they pick out of the monkey/cat shit to, this I can tell you them beans will never taint the bowls of my precious baby



I have the jura S9

you have to get better coffee! Go to Dunn Bros, the best one is on Snelling and Grand. Get their freshly roasted espresso beans THEN you will experience a slice of heaven. 

For years, I would have Dunn Bros ship their beans to AZ. Then I was roasting my own off and on and now I have that drum roaster and have been extremely happy with the results.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I always buy roasted Sumatra beans at Bigbucks, I hope they don't slip any of those in mine.


My favorites are Italian, Sumatra, Verona, Gold Coast, Thanksgiving and Christmas blends, and of course the Anniversary blend....pretty much in that order. Not big on Starbucks Espresso roast as a brewed coffee, but it is awesome in lattes and Americano's.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I miss mess hall coffee. My ex used to bring it home in the mornings after PT - good ole "cut yourself off a slice" style - apparently I do not have the cultured palate of those on WDF because I haven't a clue as to what half of things mentioned are.

Pretty much the same as I make at home, except it's french vanilla flavored.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I miss mess hall coffee. My ex used to bring it home in the mornings after PT - good ole "cut yourself off a slice" style


That's cowboy coffee, I make it every morning but I use a press now instead of a manual aluminum drip that was my Dads. I still use the drip for hunting, but add a generous portion of the captains to neutralize the...thingy...oh ya alzheimers or something that makes you...I dunno.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> .... I still use the drip for hunting, but add a generous portion of the captains to neutralize the...thingy...oh ya alzheimers or something that makes you...I dunno.


Well, keep doing it. It's working wonders. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Reminds me of the cadence:
The coffee in the army, is mighty mighty fine, it's good for cuts and bruises, and tastes like iodine. 

That's my kind of coffee. Oh and those old aluminum percolators make some good coffee but I prefer mine not be textured with grounds.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> That's my kind of coffee. Oh and those old aluminum percolators make some good coffee but I prefer mine not be textured with grounds.


A lot of the old cats out in the bush up here make it that way. I usually leave just a bit at the bottom but if its really good coffee I'll drink it all and swallow the grounds too :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kerry Foose said:


> I am all about that...so where and what kind of beans did you get? We grind too, but good beans are hard to find around here. We were thinking of trying to get like a 25lb bag of columbian or something equally dark and robust. Do share with the class.....[-o<



 That 25lb bag of Columbian is gonna get ya in trouble girl. :lol:;-)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> That 25lb bag of Columbian is gonna get ya in trouble girl. :lol:;-)


Maybe not that much. Maybe it's all shake, no bud. :lol: :lol:



Ohhhh .... you mean LEGAL trouble! :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Maybe not that much. Maybe it's all shake, no bud. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh .... you mean LEGAL trouble! :lol:



:roll: You California gals! :roll: 
It's still called ditchweed around these here parts. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

:-k .......


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :roll: You California gals! :roll:
> It's still called ditchweed around these here parts. :lol::lol::lol:


ha ha Bob, at one time we had some up here called Matanuska Thunder****. And Connie, if you get shake in Alaska, you just bought Oregano at a high school. \\/


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :roll: You California gals! :roll:
> It's still called ditchweed around these here parts. :lol::lol::lol:


Hey, ditchweed is legal for medicinal purposes in Colorado (also recently passed in Arizona from what I'm told, and I voted for it)...bunch of damn hippies.

What was the term? Smoking her socks? Hehe.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Hey, ditchweed is legal for medicinal purposes in Colorado (also recently passed in Arizona from what I'm told, and I voted for it)...bunch of damn hippies.
> 
> What was the term? Smoking her socks? Hehe.


California damn near made it legal throughout their State. :-o


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

Brewing beer can be fun and save a lot of money, get a good brand of malt ( Coopers is not bad)
brewit like you do your wine and in 3 weeks you canhave23L of the finest beer you have ever drank.
Brian


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Hey, ditchweed is legal for medicinal purposes in Colorado (also recently passed in Arizona from what I'm told, and I voted for it)...bunch of damn hippies.
> 
> What was the term? Smoking her socks? Hehe.


Ashley,

Did you see the video of the three guys that broke into one of the
Colorado Springs Pot (I mean medicinal marijuana) Shops and got locked in and couldn't get out till the cops opened the front door?
LOL


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> The only time I brewed my own beer was when I was in college. We started making it and the knuckleheads that we were forget that we needed a lot more bottles then we had. So we went out and bought the cheapest shit we could find I think it was called Cold Springs. It was NASTY.
> 
> We invited a bunch of people over but only one more person showed up so the three of us polished off 48 bottles of beer. We were so sick the next day we ****ed up the beer and drank one bottle out of the batch and tossed the rest. That was pretty much the last time I had a beer.


 
Thats pretty friggin funny. My first time brewing was similiar to your experience, but Im still drinkin beer.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Ashley,
> 
> Did you see the video of the three guys that broke into one of the
> Colorado Springs Pot (I mean medicinal marijuana) Shops and got locked in and couldn't get out till the cops opened the front door?
> LOL


LMAO. No I don't have even local TV so I missed that. That's great!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I have the jura S9
> 
> you have to get better coffee! Go to Dunn Bros, the best one is on Snelling and Grand. Get their freshly roasted espresso beans THEN you will experience a slice of heaven.
> 
> For years, I would have Dunn Bros ship their beans to AZ. Then I was roasting my own off and on and now I have that drum roaster and have been extremely happy with the results.


One of my club mates has that bad boy and loves it


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

I was given a few coffee plants and am now trying to grow my own coffee beans.
They come from the mountain range near Chiang Mai and i hope it is not to hot over here.
A friend of mine has a coffee plantation in the north and a coffeeshop near here,very fine coffee.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

the only coffee I have tasted that is better than maxwell house is dunkin donuts brand. I love their coffee. What is the difference in higgh end coffee is it taste or what?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

sam wilks said:


> What is the difference in higgh end coffee is it taste or what?


The taste and the good shit is soaked in cocaine juice


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I've never acquired a taste for coffee, but now that I know there's a coffee bean that's crapped out of a monkey's butt and only cost a
thousand $/pound..........................maybe I'll give it a try


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Anybody roast their own coffee beans?
> 
> I'm roasting some now. :-o


 
Real briefly can you tell me why you would roast your own? I would just think the beans growth and what kind would matter the most. I would think you would just have to roast the beans for a set amount of time and that is that for roasting for the most part?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> was when I was in college.
> 
> 
> Its over buddy, its over, let it go, move on


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I've never acquired a taste for coffee, but now that I know there's a coffee bean that's crapped out of a monkey's butt and only cost a
> thousand $/pound..........................maybe I'll give it a try


Well, there is a big difference. It's like the difference between a cheap bottle af Scotch and an 18 yr old Macallan, one is for pukin and the other's for sippin.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Well, there is a big difference. It's like the difference between a cheap bottle af Scotch and an 18 yr old Macallan, one is for pukin and the other's for sippin.


Is Macallan made from Scotch beans that have crapped out of a monkeys butts?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Is Macallan made from Scotch beans that have crapped out of a monkeys butts?


It might as well be, that's some nasty stuff, indeed. The 10 year old bottle someone gave me was so gross I gave it away...

Give me good ole JD any day - again with my uncultured palate.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> It might as well be, that's some nasty stuff, indeed. The 10 year old bottle someone gave me was so gross I gave it away...
> 
> Give me good ole JD any day - again with my uncultured palate.


The age doesn't equate to quality by itself, if you like JD then there's a possibility you'd be doin Macallan in a beer bong :razz:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Real briefly can you tell me why you would roast your own? I would just think the beans growth and what kind would matter the most. I would think you would just have to roast the beans for a set amount of time and that is that for roasting for the most part?


There are a number of reasons to roast your own beans. When you get them from the store they are nearly a month old. You can't control the type of roast you personally enjoy, you can't enjoy the kinds of beans you prefer. Freshly roasted beans only need to rest about four hours. I roast about 1/2lbs per week.

There are oooodles of beans that one can get from around the world. Some taste like a fine wine and others taste like grass. I drink coffee exactly the way I enjoy it. I won't say too much about my coffee machine but Mike S knows what it is and what it does. If you're a coffee nut, roasting your own bean and having a high end coffee system is the way to go.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> There are a number of reasons to roast your own beans. When you get them from the store they are nearly a month old. You can't control the type of roast you personally enjoy, you can't enjoy the kinds of beans you prefer. Freshly roasted beans only need to rest about four hours. I roast about 1/2lbs per week.
> 
> There are oooodles of beans that one can get from around the world. Some taste like a fine wine and others taste like grass. I drink coffee exactly the way I enjoy it. I won't say too much about my coffee machine but Mike S knows what it is and what it does. If you're a coffee nut, roasting your own bean and having a high end coffee system is the way to go.


I'm a coffee addict . Don't brew too much it just doesn't taste as good . I go through alot of coffee shop coffe though . 

This sounds interesting . Once I got into good cigars I could never go back to the cheap stuff . Spent awhole lot of money on them and storing them properly also . I might give this a try .


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Interesting any good websites you would recommend? Or should I just Google away?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> The age doesn't equate to quality by itself, if you like JD then there's a possibility you'd be doin Macallan in a beer bong :razz:


This reads kinda snotty, I should have said ..if you like JD, you would really like a a good scotch.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> This reads kinda snotty, I should have said ..if you like JD, you would really like a a good scotch.


 
What do you care you are snotty. :razz: Hey was your “training” line always tracking? Tracking is cool. Its my most favorite dog thing to do with the mutt. My dog and I got a real lot better at it, still not good at it but we got much better. Been doing ok on some urban tracks…. Back to coffee


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> I'm a coffee addict . Don't brew too much it just doesn't taste as good . I go through alot of coffee shop coffe though .
> 
> This sounds interesting . Once I got into good cigars I could never go back to the cheap stuff . Spent awhole lot of money on them and storing them properly also . I might give this a try .


Roasting beans is more than I want to do, I just bought a good grinder and a press. Good beans are fairly cheap compared to buying at coffee shops.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Hey was your “training” line always tracking? Tracking is cool. Its my most favorite dog thing to do with the mutt. My dog and I got a real lot better at it, still not good at it but we got much better. Been doing ok on some urban tracks…. Back to coffee


What you talkin bout Willis ??


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> This reads kinda snotty, I should have said ..if you like JD, you would really like a a good scotch.


I got what you meant  Just never been big on scotch at all (and the friend that got the bottle of Macallan made a big deal over it and stated how good it was - my complaint was "it tastes gross, and tastes even worse mixed in coke), bourbon is more my thing, and cheap bourbon at that. 

But, back to coffee. I'm like Jim, a complete addict, especially around finals time. I spent one night with a box of the Gevalia coffee grounds working on a 10 page thesis...5 pots of coffee later I had to give up, because while I was still wide awake, I was too jittery to think straight.

Kind of like Tweek off of South Park.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> What you talkin bout Willis ??


Dock Diving Ha, you looser. That’s what dogs do after they get kicked out of SAR. What did they get new category’s for “training”? Did you see “Circus”?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> What did they get new category’s for “training”? Did you see “Circus”?


If it was there, I'd be wearin it like spandex


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Interesting any good websites you would recommend? Or should I just Google away?



I have a musician friend who was into home roasting. He used an old air popcorn popper. I got one at goodwill for a couple of bucks and started roasting my beans that way. I did that for years and then got out of it because there was a good local roaster that I was happy with. They went out of business in June. So I started roasting in the popcorn popper again but got stupid and left it on the ground for a few minutes too long and it got pissed on when I wasn't paying attention. 

I couldn't find another used popper at the various goodwills. Then a few weeks ago my wife surprised me with the Behmor 1600. It's a very nice machine for the money and the results are far superior to using the popcorn popper.

A good starting point is http://www.sweetmarias.com/index.php they have articles on home roasting and a forum for coffee nuts too. You can also check out www.coffeegeek.com they too have a pretty good forum on all things coffee. Just like us with our dogs, guns, knives and flashlights there is a whole sub-culture on coffee brewing and roasting. It's a pretty cool world once you get into it.

My biggest problem with coffee these days is it's hard for me to drink coffee other than my own. I think you will enjoy roasting your own beans Chris and if you have any other questions, I will do what I can to help.


This is the coffee machine I have. I love it. Press button, get coffee. I have a button for me and the way I like it and a button for my wife for the way she likes it.

http://capresso.com/automatic-coffee-centers-s9ot.shtml


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Roasting beans is more than I want to do, I just bought a good grinder and a press. Good beans are fairly cheap compared to buying at coffee shops.



I should have just stuck with the old Maxwell House . I went through pot after pot at home and did the same once at work and loved it . For some reason after trying other coffees the old stuff just tasted like crap . Any coffee will do in a pinch , addictions have to be satisfied but when I get the chance I'm a regular at Caribou Coffee or Dunn Brothers . I'd still much rather brew it at home but haven't found anything I like . 

I'm just glad I'm over my Mountain Dew addiction . I might as well of been smoking crack .


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> I should have just stuck with the old Maxwell House .


Haha, we send my wifes Stepfather 2 lbs of Nabob every month..he lives in Indiana and says he can't get it there, I think he's just cheap.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> I have a musician friend who was into home roasting. He used an old air popcorn popper. I got one at goodwill for a couple of bucks and started roasting my beans that way. I did that for years and then got out of it because there was a good local roaster that I was happy with. They went out of business in June. So I started roasting in the popcorn popper again but got stupid and left it on the ground for a few minutes too long and it got pissed on when I wasn't paying attention.
> 
> I couldn't find another used popper at the various goodwills. Then a few weeks ago my wife surprised me with the Behmor 1600. It's a very nice machine for the money and the results are far superior to using the popcorn popper.
> 
> ...


Holysh**! We have people on here paying $200-300 for knives , $500 for flashlights and now $2300 for a coffee machine . I need a new job .


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I have a musician friend who was into home roasting. He used an old air popcorn popper. I got one at goodwill for a couple of bucks and started roasting my beans that way. I did that for years and then got out of it because there was a good local roaster that I was happy with. They went out of business in June. So I started roasting in the popcorn popper again but got stupid and left it on the ground for a few minutes too long and it got pissed on when I wasn't paying attention.
> 
> I couldn't find another used popper at the various goodwills. Then a few weeks ago my wife surprised me with the Behmor 1600. It's a very nice machine for the money and the results are far superior to using the popcorn popper.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info Im gona look into this a bit more. Maybe tell the wife it my Christmas gift request. My wife doesn’t drink coffee and when she makes it she does a good job making it taste like swamp piss. I got one of those single serving coffee/ tea/ hot chocolate makers you put the little single serving plastic thing in and you got your cup. Its real practical and the coffee is ok but I wouldn’t mind learning to make a good pot of coffee. Might as well start with the bean


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Holysh**! We have people on here paying $200-300 for knives , $500 for flashlights and now $2300 for a coffee machine . I need a new job .


Shit I'm blue collar its called overtime on the road 70 to 90 hrs a week I pulled the pin on it last year no more crazy money or spending for me. I'm working 40's and climbing waring my tools sometimes, got a black thumb nail and I'm almost certain I got a broken middle finger on my rite hand my back hurts like a bastard.
Shit I would hope Caribou gives ya free coffee wile your working don't they.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Shit I'm blue collar its called overtime on the road 70 to 90 hrs a week I pulled the pin on it last year no more crazy money or spending for me. I'm working 40's and climbing waring my tools sometimes got a black thumb nail and I'm almost certain I got a broken middle finger on my rite hand my back hurts like a bastard.
> Shit I would hope Caribou gives ya free coffee wile your working don't they.


I can relate Mike . I'm stuck doing that for awhile . No fun .

Coffee yes , at times they do but I leave them a tip anyways . Was really tired last week and in the drive thru at a Caribou I odered an expensive White Chocolate Mocha with and extra shot of espresso to wake up . I was working 14 hours that day . The lady ahead of me paid for it and left a note for me with the employee simply saying God Bless and Thank You . Never got to meet her or say thanks . That was cool . Stealling a line from the movie The Pacific , that was the best cup of coffee I ever had .


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> I can relate Mike . I'm stuck doing that for awhile . No fun .
> 
> Coffee yes , at times they do but I leave them a tip anyways . Was really tired last week and in the drive thru at a Caribou I odered an expensive White Chocolate Mocha with and extra shot of espresso to wake up . I was working 14 hours that day . The lady ahead of me paid for it and left a note for me with the employee simply saying God Bless and Thank You . Never got to meet her or say thanks . That was cool . Stealling a line from the movie The Pacific , that was the best cup of coffee I ever had .


Thats cool
The company I'm working for at the refinery just got a bunch of work out there and is going for more. My 40's ain't going to last long I don't think, at least I may be able to keep my tools in the trailer and sleep in my own bed keep training my dog.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I got what you meant  Just never been big on scotch at all (and the friend that got the bottle of Macallan made a big deal over it and stated how good it was - my complaint was "it tastes gross, and tastes even worse mixed in coke), bourbon is more my thing, and cheap bourbon at that.
> 
> But, back to coffee. I'm like Jim, a complete addict, especially around finals time. I spent one night with a box of the Gevalia coffee grounds working on a 10 page thesis...5 pots of coffee later I had to give up, because while I was still wide awake, I was too jittery to think straight.
> 
> Kind of like Tweek off of South Park.


Thank God for women that like cheap booze :lol:


----------

